# DIY Co2 HELP



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

I am making Co2 reactor and for that I have heard that you need Yeast + Sugar + Baking Soda and Water.
I have Baking Soda that is *Sodium Bicarbonate*.
Please tell me if it is okay to use in Co2 reactor or not.
Thanks for reading.
Please reply.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you don't need baking soda for co2 reactor, but using baking soda will help the co2 last a little longer and keeps the co2 production a little more stable.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks but is *Sodium Bicarbonate* okay to use in place of *Baking Soda*?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They are the same.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

hey guppy, check out this link. its my setup and it works really well for tanks below 20 gallons.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17874


----------

